# Bo Bo report?



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Well me and my brother are thinking about going out bonita fishing near the Orange beach pass if it aint blowing a gail and seas arent big.might even run over to the Pensacola Pass.what type of flies have y'all been catching them on Clousers? Half&halfs?hope the &wt is gonna handle them and aint going to dump me.

-Hunter


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't been able to find them in about a month - although I've only been 3 or 4 times because of the damn wind.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I ran pensacola beach last week (friday I think) looking for anything with a fly rod. Saw nothing. No bobos, no redfish, no shark, no pomp, no nothing...... I went back to the woods.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hadn't heard anything of them out of perdido pass. Then again there hasn't been a lot of fishing effort in the past week or so due to wind.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I ran out of Pensacola Pass last Monday afternoon. Nada. It was a little rough, but jumped through Caucus Shoals NC style up against the beach, and ran West almost to the start of the condos for nothing but dirty water. I then Headed SE 9 miles out to some wrecks, nada. (Couple of wrecks looked to have fish on them)Went a little further out nada. Ran along wrecks back toward the East and eventually backNorth to some Wrecksa few miles East of the pass. Never saw a bobo anywhere. Wind really ramped up and headed in. Worked the Pass for a while, nada. 

Istop and look out over Pensacola Pass every morning and afternoon on my way to and fromwork. Saw some birds working the East side of thePass this afternoon, but I couldn't tell if they were working fish or comorants. I had not seen that in a few weeks.

MaybeI can run out of Pensacola Pass this weekend headingWest, you head East from Perdido Pass and we can cover it all quickly.

Fly wise, I usually go small to match the blood minnows. But honestly I had one eat a big @$$ tarpon toad and a big menhaden pattern as well this year. I usually just try to match a size bigger than what they are eating. Problem is, there is no bait around. I think the cold snap pushed the bait waaaaaaay offshore maybe.

L8, Harry


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info Harry. I will definitely let you know when/where I see some - it's nice to have another set of eyes out there.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok well if we can make it out there we will head out the Perdido pass and head east.maybe they will be out there.


----------

